# Hypertrophy's Bulk up log!



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 1, 2012)

I would like to start by thanking Orbitnutrition


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 2, 2012)

So here is a be fore!


----------



## dsc123 (Sep 2, 2012)

where did you get that vest from?


----------



## dsc123 (Sep 2, 2012)

what does Bulk-up contain?


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 2, 2012)

It's my read neck wife beater! You have to have a real job to get one so you might just be SOL!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been taking three caps for two days now, I hit the gym today and did a full body workout today! I've been slacking the last couple weeks so I felt weak and sluggish at first but once I got going all was well! Felt good till cardio so I only ran a mile after my workout! Nothing to report yet! Oh ya I weighed my self and I'm 192 as of today!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Had a long day at work didn't get to hit the gym! I do feel a little more energy, I also uped the dose to 6 caps a day! I will hit it tomorrow and report back!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hit the gym today! Felt great had good energy and got some really solid pumps!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Busy week but I will be back at it tomorrow!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Cool me 2


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Had a great day in the gym! Feel a little weak but, I'm sure it's just because I have missed a couple days. Energy is good and I blow the f up when I'm killing it !


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 15, 2012)

Today was great felt strong had lots of energy I worked out a little longer than normal! I even did some squats after my workout feeling good!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Another good day at the gym my energy is way up! I worked really hard today got some really solid pumps and I think I am finally starting to put on some weight!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 17, 2012)

Hypertrophy1 said:


> Another good day at the gym my energy is way up! I worked really hard today got some really solid pumps and I think I am finally starting to put on some weight!



Nice


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 18, 2012)

Hypertrophy1 said:


> Another good day at the gym my energy is way up! I worked really hard today got some really solid pumps and I think I am finally starting to put on some weight!



How many calories are you taking in? I just saw the review for this product with the Oregon State Bodybuilding Guy and He's put on 7 pounds already eating 4000 calories a day.  There's  You Tube video.


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 18, 2012)

*You Tube review.*








Hypertrophy1 said:


> Another good day at the gym my energy is way up! I worked really hard today got some really solid pumps and I think I am finally starting to put on some weight!



How many calories are you taking in? I just saw the review for this product with the Oregon State Bodybuilding Guy and He's put on 7 pounds already eating 4000 calories a day in his 3rd or 4th week.  There's a few You Tube video.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Im tak


----------



## Brock stevens (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like he knows whats going on and is at the right calorie amount to increase his gains while staying lean. I am interested to see what this product does for him in the future. Also, I checked out his pics from the Oregon State and he looked pretty solid. 





Jack Galt said:


> How many calories are you taking in? I just saw the review for this product with the Oregon State Bodybuilding Guy and He's put on 7 pounds already eating 4000 calories a day in his 3rd or 4th week.  There's a few You Tube video.


----------



## sexyandiknowit (Sep 19, 2012)

hows the appetite


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been working in the sun every day so my apatite sucks  , but I carb load 1500 cals at nite so about 36-37000!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oops 3,700 cals


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 22, 2012)

Been working two jobs so didn't get to hit the gym till today it was good but I feel like I can't eat enough during the day when I'm busy at work! I smash at night but can't process it all at once. Hopefully I will settle in soon so I can get this diet right!


----------



## nathandegrave (Sep 24, 2012)

Hypertrophy1 said:


> Been working two jobs so didn't get to hit the gym till today it was good but I feel like I can't eat enough during the day when I'm busy at work! I smash at night but can't process it all at once. Hopefully I will settle in soon so I can get this diet right!



I hear ya I used to work 12hr days at work and it wasn't easy to eat enough. Best think to do is to precook all of your dinners, lunches, etc and pack LOTS of calories; even bring a few protein bars w you


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 24, 2012)

Damb... I was gana say.  You might want to eat something!


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 24, 2012)

So how far in are you.  Any gains on BULK-UP?





Hypertrophy1 said:


> Been working two jobs so didn't get to hit the gym till today it was good but I feel like I can't eat enough during the day when I'm busy at work! I smash at night but can't process it all at once. Hopefully I will settle in soon so I can get this diet right!


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 25, 2012)

Hypertrophy1 said:


> View attachment 47221


The CP+R stack on their web-site really assisted in understanding how you can balance a 4-DHEA product with minimal sides of gyno, hair loss, or libido issues. I had great luck with this first time around think im going to go for it again with a possible higher dose.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm up a couple pounds but, IV been real busy looking for a new job so gym has been on the back burner while I get my stuff in order! I got a new job so, getting back on track! sorry guys !


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I hope you get your work in order in the mean time don't let your cycle fall apart.  Take a photo when you get some results.. Good luck with work.


----------



## sexyandiknowit (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah man hope all that gets taken care of, gotta do what you gotta do man!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks fellas things are coming together got a new job, it  sucks but, I have a job I have been working longer hours. I wrecked it in the gym yesterday had good energy and felt great! I'm getting my diet back on track along with my workouts. My weights the same but I haven't been working out except for at work.
Got to go for now it's gym time!


----------



## nathandegrave (Sep 30, 2012)

yeahhhh man that's what I like to hear! go in there and kill it, I'm sure your body's been dying to hit the iron again


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Pick from today! I felt great had a lot of energy! It was a good day. I have been grubbing all day too!


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 30, 2012)

Dude you look good. There's a total difference. How many softgels are you taking of BULKUP?


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am taking three a day! This morning when I was looking in the mirror all my muscles look puffy and swolen . So I'm Headed in the right drection now!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 1, 2012)

So you were on both Halo Extreme and Bulk up?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/170403-hyped-up-halo-extreme.html


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes I was heavy for a week ! But the rest of the Tim was bulk up!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Oct 1, 2012)

So I have to admit that I was skeptical about this product but, since I got my diet and routine on track I have gained  a couple pounds!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Oct 4, 2012)

What's up been working long hours the last couple days but, diet has been on point for bulking, it's cooling off and I have been eating everything in sight so I guess my Apatite has increased! I can't wait to see how much weight I have gained this week! My shoulders and chest are visibly bigger! Will post picks in a fyew more pounds!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Oct 5, 2012)

So here is a pick from today no pump I have gained 5lbs this week! I'm disappointed that I haven't had my diet and program in order since the beginning of my log! 
I wrecked the gym today and my forearms felt like they were ripping apart they got such a good pump today! Energy is felt strong today!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Oct 5, 2012)

before
today!


----------



## oufinny (Oct 7, 2012)

Noticeable changes for sure.  If you need any more feel free to grab some here: Orbit Nutrition - Buy Orbit Nutrition - Buy Andro Factory Bulk-Up Cheap!


----------



## Kleen (Oct 8, 2012)

I see some new size there for sure. Not bad for having been a tad inconsistent with diet and training.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Ya thanks I've definitely  seen growth since I've gotten back on track!


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 8, 2012)

*24 Hour 50% Off Code!*

OK guys here it is. Just like we promised. Random 24 hour coupon codes. So get it while you can this code will literally be shut off in 24 hours!!! Enter this code on the home website 50%off24HOURSwww.androfactory.com


Hypertrophy1 said:


> Ya thanks I've definitely  seen growth since I've gotten back on track!


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 10, 2012)

So, give it to us strait.  Are you seeing good results on BULK-UP?  The photos look good, what are the gains?


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 14, 2012)

24 hour Coupon code LIVE NOW!!! Get it while you can at Andro Factory

Type in  50%off24HOURS at check out..


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 14, 2012)

Check out this review.


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 14, 2012)

Jack Galt said:


> Check out this review.


Not sure why its cutting off like that.  Like ANDRO FACTORY on YouTube and see all of the reviews...not cut off like that.


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 18, 2012)

Hows your log going?  How far are you in and what are the results?


----------



## nathandegrave (Oct 23, 2012)

Definitely increase in chest and arm size. I see your vascularity has increased A LOT! Was the after pic taken after the gym because you look seriously pumped up!


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 23, 2012)

Here you go Coupon Code.

50%off24HOURS

Use it at the www.androfactory.com website.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry guys new job baby back in the hospital, shit has been hectic! Happy to report up 10 lbs! 
 I'm on a mission to exsplode and this is a good step in th right drection!


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for your support.  We're glad you love the product.


----------



## Jack Galt (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Halloween!! Instant Coupon code.  Type it in at checkout and receive 25% off of any order.  Enjoy!


HalloweenCode!


Check out our ANDRO FACTORY FaceBook Page and BULK-UP FaceBook page for more discounts.


----------

